# GP's letter



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing good?

After we recieved our copy of the letter Lister sent to my Gp on Friday, I called monday, and tuesday and was told both times that they hadnt recieved theirs. My hubby then called and was told, oh maybe we do have it upstairs waiting to be put on system (!?!?  ) so he managed to get them to look and, no, they dont have it. So we faxed our copy across, and got her to reply to that!!! She said she sent it last night and that we would get a copy as well, so hopefully it will come tomorrow!!

Why is it that Gp's are always the people who hold everything up! All the complicated things we have to go through and its the easiest thing that takes forever!!

Also been told, that in the move of surgeries (as we moved in feb) they lost almost ALL my notes so are basing everything they have on me on what is actually on the system!!!! GREAT!!!!

Anyway, just wanted to let you all know, cos I know some, if not all, of you have been there done that with your docs!!!

Take care girlies. 

xxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm...Cromwell sent both the letters to me for distribution.

I've been so lucky with my GP's..they've been absolute godsends and had the patience of a saint with me. We're going to the GP's tonight to see if DH's HIV and Hep results are back from Aberdeen...It's Aberdeen holding everything up for us  

Hope you get everything sorted hun.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

I agree the Nhs drs hold it up alot sometimes I think they dont quite realise how important things are to us

I was expecting a call before 5pm with my beta and didnt get it till almost 24hrs later 

good luck


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

my gp is the worse of all.

WHEN I WENT TO HIM FOR FOR MY 1 GOVT FUNDED IVF LAST YR. He told me to srop wasting time cos we will never get pregnannt cos of DH's sperm.

The day I found out I was preg i went to him, to show him the test.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

hehehehe good on ya Quiet Storm!!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hahaha storm bet that put him in his place alrite!!!!


----------

